# Stone is grouted but not sealed



## marshaavery (Jan 14, 2009)

Best enhanceer or sealer to use?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

caustin said:


> My subcontractor installed 16x16 stone (travertineish, i think, very flaky) in my client's bathroom. Client requested stone to be sealed (with an "enhancer" sealant) then grouted. Sub thought that if he sealed first, grout would not "stick". So, stone is grouted, no seal, and client is freaking.
> 
> I am researching this and so far have only found one reason for the order of operations (lay tile, seal, grout): the grout can discolor the stone if the stone isn't sealed.
> 
> ...


For a *Handyman/Remodeler, GC, Office Manager/Project Manager* you sure have a ton of stupid questions.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't be fooled, thread is well over a year old and OP has long since disappeared.


----------

